# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Roli i qeverisë në ekonominë e shtetit

## edspace

Ekonomia është sigurisht një nga sistemet më të rëndësishme të një shoqërie që ndikon jetën e çdo individi, që nga më të pasurit, deri tek punëtorët e thjeshtë, që nga fuqia, lluksi e deri tek rrobat e trupit, buka e gojës. 

Njerëzimi ka jetuar në sisteme të ndryshme ekonomike, por asnjëherë nuk është ndërtuar një sistem i qëndrueshëm dhe i përshtatshëm për të gjithë individët e një shoqërie. Sot përmendet shpesh efekti i globalizimit, por nuk është e vështirë të shikosh se ka ndryshime themelore në ekonominë e çdo shteti. 

Lindin pyetjet:
Cili do të ishte sistemi më i mirë ekonomik për mirëqënien e të gjithë pjesëtarëve të një shoqërie? Një sistem i mirë duhet të jetë i fortë, i qëndrueshëm dhe sigurisht i realizueshëm brënda mundësive dhe kushteve të një vendi Evropian/Perëndimor. 

Çfarë roli duhet të luajë qeveria në ekonominë e vendit? A jeni dakort me ideologjinë "Laissez-fair" që thotë se qeveria duhet të jetë sa më liberale dhe që ekonomia vetëqeveriset nga tregu i lirë? A do të plotësonte ekonomia e tregut të gjitha përgjegjësitë që ka qeveria ndaj shoqërisë?

Si përfundim, cili shtet mendoni se ka arritur sistemin më të mirë ekonomik-shoqëror?

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Monopoli ... është problem ... që do rregullim të caktuar!

----------


## friendlyboy1

Roli i shtetit duhet te jet minimal ne jeten e njerzve te nej shoqerie. Qeveria duhet te ket si detyr te perfaqsoj shtetin ne hapsiren nderkombtare, te ruaj integritetin(domethen te ket nje ushtri), te ruaj rendin dhe te mirmbaj infrastrukturen. Keto jan te vetmet gjera qe nje shtet i suksesshem duhet te bej dhe asgje me pak e asgje me shum. Laises fair eshte e vetmja menyr qe zhvillon ekonomin. Eshte e vertet qe fillimisht krijon te pasur dhe te varfer por me von pasuria arrin te shperndahet deri ne pjesen me te varfer te popullsis. 
Vendi qe ka arritur sistemin me te mir ekonomiko-shoqeror eshte Hong_Kongu, ekonomia e lir e tregut, taksat minimale, nderhyrja minimale apo jo egzistente e burokracis ne jeten e njerzve qe jetojn atije e ka ber kete ven nje zgjedhje ideale per cdo investues.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Çmimin social të monopolit ?
- Efikasiteti dhe drejtësia ?

Majkrosofti ?
Nah...no way(out!)!

----------


## Toro

> Monopoli ... është problem ... që do rregullim të caktuar!


Perse? Perse duhet te caktoje nje burokrat nga zyra e ministrise sesa lloje kompanish duhet te ekzistojne ne nje territor te caktuar te ekonomise? Pse duhet ta caktoje nje individ apo qeveria dhe jo tregu?

----------


## ILovePejaa

Edspace keni ber një pune mjaft te mire me hapjen e kësaj teme. 
Unë jam pjesërisht libertarian dhe konservator (classical liberal). Qeveria e çdo shteti jo vetëm qe nuk duhet te ndërhy ne sferën ekonomike te një shoqërie, por qeveria, gjithashtu, nuk duhet te imponoj taksa ne te ardhurat e një personit (no income taxes); une mendoj qe qeveria duhet te vendose taksa ne shitblerje. Përveç disa gjerave qe friendlyboy i ka cekur me lart, unë besoj se qeveria e një shteti gjithashtu duhet te zhvilloj sistemin e edukimit, te krijoj besim tek pale te cilët janë duke ber biznes, dhe te krijoje një ambient për aktivitete kulturore d.m.th te krijoj libraria, muze, parqe publike, etj qe bizneset e ndryshme nuk janë te interesuara te krijojnë pasi qe këto gjera nuk janë fitimprurës. 

Unë siç thash me larte jam pjesërisht përkrahës i kësaj ide sepse kjo ide krijon, gjithashtu, klasa te varfra dhe shume te pasura. Gjithashtu, problemi tjetër qendrore tek monopoli, dhe siç e dimë, sistemi ekonomik i tilla është i  karakterizuar me cikle te zhvillimit te lart dhe mos zhvillimit. Sipas Laissez-fair, tregjet do te korrektojnë veten e tyre pas një periudhe. Kur njerëzit janë te papune për një periudhe deri d.m.th sa tregjet te korrektojnë veten e tyre, atëherë te gjithë mund te jemi te vdekur siç thotë John Keynes. 
CPE është një ide tjetër qe ndoshta do te zëvendëson sistemin e tanishëm  kjo është vetëm një provokim nga ana ime. 

Për Toro: Sepse unë besoj qe një peshk i madhe mund te ha një peshk te vogël, dhe gjithashtu, unë mendoj qe cilësia e produkteve te një kompani nuk mund te jeni te kualitetit te lart pasi qe mundon ndenja për luftim ne treg.   

Çka mendoni për këto bashkime te korporatave qe bëhen ditëve te fundit? 
Sa Bill Gates sistemi i tanishëm i ka krijuar? 

Sinqerisht, 
ILovePejaa

----------


## Toro

Fjale te thena nga presidente amerikane nder vite, ne lidhje me nderhyrjen e qeverise ne ekonomi.
*
"Asgje ne bote nuk eshte me e lehte sesa shpenzimi i fondeve publike. Duket se nuk i takojne askujt. Deshira per shperdorim eshte shume e madhe qe tia besosh dikujt"

"Ndofta nje nga arritjet me te rendesishme te administrates time ka qene qe te shohe punen e saj (dhe mos nderhyje ne ekonomi)"*
                                                                                President Calvin Coolidge ( 1923-1929)
P.S. Ne fund te presidences se tij, Kulixh si ithtar i "laisse faire" i dha ekonomise amerikane nje rritje duke mos nderhyre ne te dhe duke ulur taksat. Nga 12% e prodhimit boteror ne 1920, ne 1929 SHBA arriti te kapte 34% te prodhimit boteror. Papunesia ne 1926....Me pak se 1%!!!!
*
"Do ti mbajme duart e qeverise federale larg cdo perpjekjeje per te rregulluar rritjen e dritherave ne shkalle kombetare dhe te shkojme drejt principit te vjeter qe cdo fermer eshte zot ne farmen e vet dhe mund te beje cfare te doje, te mbjelle cfare te doje si ne kohet e vjetra, ne cdo sasi dhe ta shesi kur te doje?"*
                                            President Franklin Delano Roosevelt ( FDR) (1933-1945)
P.S.2
Fjalet e mesiperme, jane thene nga presidenti amerikan Ruzvelt, kur Gjyqi Suprem i SHBA nxorri si jokushtetuese programin e tij mbi bujqesine. Si pasoje e krijimit te Administrates Amerikane te Agrikultures ( AAA), rezultati i kerkuar per rimekembjen e bujqesise nepermjet nderhyrjes qeveritare, jo vetem qe nuk u arrit, por ne te kunderten, AAA ka qene pergjegjese per rritjen e papunesise dhe lenien e rreth 2 milione amerikane pa pune ne vitet 1935-1938.

Nje tjeter menyre kontrolli te qeverise qe FDR futi ne ekonomi ishte dhe krijimi i sindikatave te organizuara ( bashkimeve profesionale). Vetem ne 50 vjecarin e fundit sindikatat i kane kushtuar ekonomise amerikane 50 triliarde dollare (=50 mije miliarde dollare). Vertet punetoret e sindikalizuar kane rroga 15% me te larta sesa koleget e tyre pa sindikata, por ekonomia ne pergjithesi eshte 30-40% me e vogel sesa ne mungese te sindikatave.
Ne vitet 1860-1890, vetem 3 % e punetoreve amerikane ishin te sindikalizuar, megjithate rritja e rrogave reale ne keto vite ishte 50% krahasuar me dekadat e kaluara dhe ne vitet 1890-1914 u rriten dhe 37% te tjera. Punetoret amerikane te ketyre viteve ishin shume me mire ekonomikisht sesa koleget e tyre evropiane qe ishin shume me teper te sindikalizuar.
*
"Kendveshtrimi  i qeverise per ekonomine mund te permblidhet ne disa fjali te shkurtra: Nese leviz, taksoje. Nese vazhdon te levize, kontrolloje. Nese pushon se levizuri, financoje."

"Qeveria nuk eshte zgjidhja e problemeve tona. Qeveria ESHTE PROBLEMI!"

"Fjalet me te tmerrshme ne gjuhen angleze jane :"Jam nga qeveria dhe jam ketu qe tju ndihmoj"*
                                        President Ronald Reagan (1981-1989)
Regani mbahet si ai qe uli shpenzimet e kota te buxhetit federal dhe uli taksat. Si pasoje ekonomia amerikane u rrit ndjeshem ne vitet '80. 

Arsyeja e vertete perse Gjermania e rimorri veten aq shpejt pas LIIB dhe u kthye nga nje ekonomi e shkatarruar plotesisht ne nje wirtschaftwunder( mrekulli ekonomike):
*
"Ne vendosem dhe rifutem rregullat e vjetra te ekonomise se lire te tregut, rregullat e "laissez-faire". Ne anulluam praktikisht te gjitha kontrollet mbi huate, cmimet dhe rrogat dhe i zevendesuam ato me nje mekanizem cmimesh te kontrolluar kryesisht nga paraja"*
                Ludwig Erhard, ministri gjerman i ekonomise pas LIIB.

----------


## Toro

> Për Toro: Sepse unë besoj qe një peshk i madhe mund te ha një peshk te vogël, dhe gjithashtu, unë mendoj qe cilësia e produkteve te një kompani nuk mund te jeni te kualitetit te lart pasi qe mundon ndenja për luftim ne treg.   
> 
> Çka mendoni për këto bashkime te korporatave qe bëhen ditëve te fundit? 
> Sa Bill Gates sistemi i tanishëm i ka krijuar? 
> 
> Sinqerisht, 
> ILovePejaa


Po te pergigjem me nje perkthim te shpejte dhe fragment nga libri " The politically incorrect guide to American History" te profesorit Thomas Woods jr.

Shpjegim per fjalen "predatory pricing"= praktika e uljes se cmimeve nen kosto perkohesisht per te eliminuar konkurrentet dhe per te vendosur monopole.
*
"Miti i "predatory pricing"*

Nje nga menyrat qe bizneset e medha jane pasuruar dhe shfrytezuar klientet e tyre ishte dhe "predatory pricing". Sipas kesaj praktike, bizneset e medha mund te perdorin truke ekonomike duke eliminuar konkurrentet nepermjet ofertes se mallrave me cmime  jashtezakonisht te ulta. Ato kane mundesi te durojne humbjet e perkohesishme derisa te heqin qafe konkurrentet. Kur konkurrentet eliminohen, ato mund te arrijme monopolin dhe ti ngrene perseri cmimet.
Ato qe mesuesi i shkolles se mesme nuk ju thote eshte se literatura serioze qe te vertetoje kete praktike nuk ekziston. Ekonomisti i Universitetit te Cikagos, Xhorxh Stigler ka shkuar deri atje sa te deklaroje se " Sot do te ishte e turpshme ne nivel profesional qe ta sjellesh kete argument". Nje nga problemet e "predatory pricing" eshte se eshte e pamundur te gjesh nje shembull aktual. Profesori antitrust Dominik Armentano, duke  studiuar  nje sere ceshtjesh se rendesishme kunder monopoleve ne shekullin e njezete, aktualisht nuk mund te gjente nje! Ka shume shembuj te dyqaneve te medha te ofrojne cmime shume te ulta, por fitimet e tyre kolosale qe supozohet se mund te bejne kur kane fushen e veprimit te gjithen per veten e tyre eshte thjesht nje mith....

.....Nje firme qe ka monopolin, sipas perkufizimit standart, ka fitime ekonomike duke ulur prodhimin dhe ngritjen artificiale te kerkeses per te arritur ngritjen e cmimeve.Por industrite ne te cilat monopoli ishte sic supozohet problem as e ulen prodhimin, as i ngriten cmimet. Gjate viteve 1880, per shembull , prodhimi i industrive "monopolistike" u  rrit 7 here me shpejt sesa ekonomia ne pergjithesi. Dhe cmimet e ketyre industrive rane me shpejt sesa 7% i uljes se cmimeve ne te gjithe ekonomine.
Keshtu pra si rezultat i "predatory pricing", cmimet e lendeve te para ne vitet 1880-1890 rane 58% ai i celikut, 22% ai i sheqerit dhe 20% ai i zinkut....
Megjithese Xhon D. Rokfeler i Standart Oil eshte akuzuar se ka bere "predatory pricing", profesoret te ndershem ndaluan duke bere akuza te tilla pas botimit klasit te artikullit ne Gazeten e Ligjit dhe Ekonimise, te autorit Xhon MekXhi ne 1958. Rokfeleri arriti ne ate pozicion , sipas MekXhi, duke bashkuar dhe blere konkurrentet e tij, jo duke bere "predatory pricing'.  Ne te kunderten Standart Oil, punesonte manaxheret dhe pronaret e firmave qe kishte blere, deri dhe i bente dhe aksionere ne Standart Oil. Nese keta manaxhere dhe pronare do te ishin trajtuar keq, ata do te ishin punonjes te padeshiruar. "Ish rivale te viktimizuar" shkruan MekXhi, "mund te presesh te jene punetore te padeshiruar dhe aksionere qe krijojne telashe.".....
....Por megjithe sherbimin e madh qe Rokfeleri i beri konsumatoreve amerikane dhe bizneseve ( te cilat tani mund te prodhonin mallrat e tyre me cmime me te uleta), qeveria federale levizi drejt shperberjes se Standart Oil gjate presidences se Tedi Ruzveltit. Por ne kohen qe qeveria federale shperberi Standart Oil ne 1911, cmimi i aksionit te kompanise ne burse kishte rene 25% si rezultat i konkurrimit normal te tregut. Akoma dhe historiani i te Majtes se Re, Gabriel Kolko shenon se duke filluar nga 1899, Standart Oil "kishte hyre ne nje faze te renies progresive ne kontrollin e saj te industrise se naftes , nje renie qe ishte pershpejtuar por jo e filluar nga shperberja"......

..........Gjykatesi i Gjyqit Suprem te SHBA Robert Xhekson, tha duke qene nje nga drejtuesit e Divizionit Antitrust i Departamentit te Drejtesise se "eshte e pamundur per nje avokat qe te cilesoje se cili veprim i nje biznesi mund te cilesohet si i ligjshem nga Gjyqet. Kjo situate eshte e turpshme per biznesmenet te cilet duan tu binden ligjeve dhe oficereve qeveritare te cilat duan te vendosin ligjet".  Kryetari i Bankes Federale Alen Grinspan e denoi legjistraturen antitrust ( antimonopol) kater dekada me pare duke thene:
 Duhen te kesh dhunti te jashtezakonshme per te mbajtur ne dore 50% te tregut ne nje ekonomi te tregut te lire. Duhet te kesh mundesi rendimentative te pazakonshme, gjykim te pagabuar dhe perpjekje te pafund per te permiresuar mallin dhe tekniken e prodhimit te tij. Nje kompani e rralle qe eshte e mundur te kete pjese ne treg per nje kohe kaq te gjate me vite apo dekada e ben duke rritur rendimentin produktiv dhe duhet lavderuar, jo denuar......"
.........Por mania antimonopol shkonte akoma me tej. Shkaterroi firmen ajrore PanAmerikan duke e ndaluar te kete fluturime kombetare , duke e privuar nga i ahstuquajturi "trafiku ushqyes" per fluturimet e tij nderkombetare. IBM u ngacmua per 13 vjet sepse kishte 65% te tregut ne SHBA. Ne kohen qe qeveria federale dha doreheqjen nga ndjekja e kompanise, kjo e fundit ishte mundur nga konkurrentet. Duke filluar nga 1937, General Motors adoptoi nje politike si kompani qe te mos kapte ne dy dekadat e mevoshme me teper se 45% te tregut te shitjes se automobilave nga frika e persekutimit antimonopol. Disa eksperte thone se kjo vetepermbajtje e General Motors shpjegon se perse amerikanet humben nje sasi te madhe te tregut te makinave tek industrite gjermane dhe japoneze, ne gjysmen e dyte te shekullit......"

Fragmentet jane marre nga faqet 93- 107.

Keshtu pra ILP.  Monopole ne nje ekonomi te lire te tregut te lire eshte e pamundur te ekzistojne. I vetmi monopol ne keto raste eshte qeveria! Shembull sot ne SHBA eshte WalMart, supermarket e medhenj qe shesin mallra te lire dhe punesojne jo pak po rreth 1,3 milion amerikane. Qyteti i Nju Jorkut, deri me sot e ndalon Walmartin te hapi dyqan ne Nju Jork nga frika se " do te coje ne falimentim bizneset e vogla". Keto biznese  te vogla vec jane te lira te me rrjepin mua si konsumator ( banor i Nju Jorkut) duke me shitur sa frengu pulen nje mall qe ne Walmart eshte 30% deri 60% me i lire! Kush eshte monopol ne kete rast?

Gjithe te mirat
Toro

----------


## edspace

ILovePeja, 

Jam dakort me paragrafin e dytë që ke shkruar. Nqs qeveria heq dorë nga kontrolli i ekonomisë, atëherë në të njëjtën kohë heq dorë edhe nga kujdesi për punëtorët, të papunësuarit, të sëmurët, të varfërit. Prandaj, është e domosdoshme që qeveria të vendosë taksa, të kontrollojë çmimet, e të marrë hapat e duhur që fitimi ekonomik të jetë i dukshëm tek të gjitha shtresat e popullatës. 

Në një shoqëri demokratike qeveria zgjidhet nga zgjedhjet e lira dhe vota e të gjithë personave, qofshin të pasur a të varfër, ka të njëjtën peshë. Nqs i pasuri e jep votën për një qeveri që do t'i rrisë fitimet e biznesit, i varfri e jep votën për atë qeveri që do t'i ofrojë kushte më të mira pune, do ta ndihmojë të ushqejë familjen e do t'i edukojë fëmijët. Vota e të gjithë qytetarëve është e barabartë, prandaj qeveria ka detyrime ndaj të varfrit po aq sa ka detyrime ndaj të pasurit. Në fakt, qeveria ka detyrim ndaj shumicës, e mqns ka më shumë të varfër, atëherë qeveria duhet të ketë si prioritet të ndihmojë klasën e atyre që vuajnë, sesa klasën e atyre që jetojnë në lluks.


Toro, 

Mqns e ke filluar me presidentët, të kujtoj se Tomas Xheferson, një nga baballarët e kushtetutës Amerikane ka qënë ndër të parët që ka parë rrezikun e bizneseve të mëdha dhe monopoleve dhe ka këmbëngulur që në ligjin e të drejtave të njeriut ("bill of rights") të futej edhe mbrojtja ndaj monopoleve dhe bizneseve të mëdha. Për fat të keq kjo nuk u miratua. Në fillim të shekullit 19, kur Xhefersoni u bë president u krijua një nga korporatat e para bankare dhe u pa menjëherë rreziku i korrupsionit, sidomos kur banka filloi të merrej me politikë. Ëndrra e Xhefersonit ishte që qeveria të kishte kontroll minimal mbi të drejtat e individëve, por të kishte kontroll të plotë mbi çdo lloj institucioni me qëllim që fuqia të ishte gjithmonë tek njerëzit, e jo tek korporatat, monopolet, e interesat e institucioneve private. 

Në lidhje me Presidentin Kullixh, të kujtoj se në muajt e fundit të presidencës së tij ndodhi depresioni i madh ("The great Depression") që zgjati plot 10 vjet. Gjatë kësaj kohe pothuajse të gjitha institucionet financiare falimentuan, papunësia arriti kulmin e njerëzit nuk kishin as bukë për të ngrënë. Sipas analistëve, dy nga arsyet pse ndodhi depresioni ishin: (1) mungesa e qeverisë për të përmirësuar ekonominë, dhe (2) niveli i pabarazisë midis të pasurve dhe të varfërve, bosave të firmave dhe punëtorëve të thjeshtë. Pra, kur qeveria nuk ndërhyn, fuqia bie në dorën e një grupi të vogël njerëzish që kontrollojnë edhe drejtimin e ekonomisë. Sa më e përqëndruar është fuqia blerëse, aq më delikat është tregu dhe ekonomia.

Me ç'kam lexuar unë, Presidenti Frenklid D. Ruzvelt konsiderohet si një nga Presidentët më të mirë që ka patur Amerika. Ndërhyrja e tij për të rregulluar ekonominë e nxorrën Amerikën nga depresioni dhe e përgatitën atë për luftën e dytë botërore. Ruzvelti firmosi me dhjetra programe për të ndihmuar fermerët, për të hapur punë, për të ndihmuar njerëzit e thjeshtë. Programi i sigurimeve shoqërore (social security) që ka qënë një nga programet më të suksesshme të Amerikës është filluar pikërisht nga Ruzvelt. Puna e tij për të rikthyer fuqinë tek njerëzit e për të bërë zapt bankat e bizneset e mëdha i fitoi atij mandatin e dytë si President. Ligjet e fuqizuar nga Ruzvelti e stabilizuan ekonominë për dekada të tëra, deri sa Presidenti Regan me shokë ndoqën metodikën "laissez-fair" dhe e rikthyen ekonominë në duart e bizneseve. Që prej asaj kohe e deri më sot, pabarazia midis bosave të kompanive dhe punëtorëve ka qënë gjithnjë në rritje. Fuqia e madhe në duart e korporatave ka eliminuar sindikatat dhe bashkë me to janë zvogëluar gjithnjë e më shumë benefitet e vendit të punës. 

Të kujtoj këtu se qëllimi i sindikatave nuk është vetëm rritja e rrogës por edhe sigurimi i vendit të punës, përkufizimi i orëve të punës, kushtet e ambjentit të punës, të drejtat e punëtorëve për të bërë greva, sigurimi i shërbimeve mjekësore, numri i ditëve pushim, etj. A do t'i zëvëndësoje të gjitha këto më lart për një rrogë 4-5% më të lartë?

Në lidhje me Ludwig Erhard, ai trashëgoi një ekonomi gjermane që kontrollohej nga ligjet e ushtrisë dhe kjo sigurisht që ishte e kontrolluar në ekstrem. Ne krahasim me kontrollin ushtarak, edhe me konservatorët duken si liberalë. Erhard mund të ketë ndjekur sistemin liberal për të rimëkëmbur ekonominë, por në të njëjtën kohë ai krijoi edhe sistemin e tregut shoqëror (social market) që e vlerëson rritjen e ekonomike jo vetëm mbi fitimet financiare por edhe mbi përmirësimin e kushteve të punës dhe mirëqënien e shoqërisë. Ky është edhe sistemi ekonomik që ka patur më shumë sukses në disa nga vendet Evropiane. Edhe njëherë dua të theksoj se suksesi nuk matet vetëm me të ardhurat e ekonomisë, por edhe me mirëqënien e pjesëtarëve të asaj ekonomie.


Sa për monopolet, nga më të njohurit është sigurisht Microsoft. Nuk di që Microsoft të ketë shkelur ndonjë rregull dhe paratë në përgjithësi i ka fituar me "djersë". Megjithatë, a mund të imagjinosh dot fuqinë që Microsoft zotëron, jo vetëm në industrinë e kompjuterave, por edhe nga vetë kapitali. Mund të themi pa dyshim se Microsoft, IBM, e shumë korporata të tjera ndërkombëtare janë më të fuqishme se disa vende të vogla si Shqipëria. A mund të imagjinosh dot se sa kokë politikanësh mund të blejë Microsoft? Këtu po flas për kokë politikanësh Amerikanë, se politikanët e vendeve të vogla i marrin nëpër këmbë. 

Florian Krasniqi (anëtar i UÇK-së) me shokë, kanë dalë në dokumentar duke shkruar çeqe për fushatën e Xhon Kerrit me qëllim që Kerri të pranonte pavarësinë e Kosovës kur të zgjidhej President. Kur Floriani, një emigrant Shqiptar, mund të ketë këtë ndikim tek një politikan, mendo tani sa çeqe mund të shkruaj Microsoft për këta politikanë. Mendo tani sa çeqe mund të ketë shkruar Rokfeler për biznesin e tij. Mos harro se familja e Rokfeler edhe sot ka anëtarë në kongresin Amerikan. Në fakt, është për tu çuditur se si shumica e politikanëve jo vetëm që janë milionerë, por janë edhe trashëgimtarët e familjeve më të njohura të biznesit.

Nuk u futa fare tek manipulimet e tregut sepse mjafton të shikosh ndikimin që korporatat e monopolet kanë mbi vetë qeverinë. Pra, rreziku qëndron se tani nuk është më qeveria që kontrollon ekonominë, por ekonomia që kontrollon qeverinë. E kush lufton këtu për klasën punëtore? A interesohet njeri për kushtet e punëtorëve, për Amerikanët që ngelen pa punë e zëvëndësohen me punëtorë Meksikanë, Indonezianë, Kinezë? Sa punëtorë kanë sigurime shëndetësore? Çfarë ka ndodhur me ëndrrën e Xhefersonit që njeriu të jetë i lirë nga korporatat? Vallë sa artikuj të WallMart janë prodhuar në Amerikë?

Siç e shikon, ideologjia liberale ka patur ndikim negativ në mirëqënien e shoqërisë. Shteti është kthyer tani në një lodër të ekonomisë dhe pakicës që kanë. Ndërkaq të gjitha shërbimet elementare që duhet të gëzojë çdo njeri, janë katandisur në privilegje. Po flas këtu për shëndetësinë, arsimin, ndihmën sociale, pensionet, që Amerika krahasohet shumë keq me vendet Evropiane. 

E vetmja arsye e vlefshme që shoh për ideologjinë liberale dhe neo-liberale është zaptimi i tregut botëror. Nqs Amerika do kontrollonte ekonominë e korporatat, atëherë do ngriheshin korporatat Evropiane që do shfrytëzonin tregun botëror e do ishin më të fuqishme. Kjo nuk mund të lejohet për një superfuqi, prandaj nga frika se dikush tjetër do dilte më parë, qeveritarët Amerikanë zgjodhën të sakrifikonin mirëqënien e qytetarëve Amerikanë, për të udhëhequr ekonominë botërore.

----------


## Toro

Per Edspace,
Cfare shkaktoi Depresionin e madh te 1929 eshte nje ceshtje e komplikuar. Te majtet dhe qendristet akuzojne kapitalizmin dhe ciklet e tij te renies dhe te ngritjes se ekonomise se tregut. Por kjo renie dhe ngritje nuk eshte e domosdoshme si pasoje e vete ekonomise se tregut, por mund te shkaktohet dhe nga faktore te tjere. Keshtu psh, ishte banka qendrore ( Federal Reserve) -nje institucion JO I TREGUT ajo qe shkaktoi renien e burses ne tetor 1929.
Mos harro nje sektor i ekonomise amerikane, bujqesia, ishte perhapur jashtezakonisht shume. Shume me teper nga c'mund te kete llogjike ne nje ekonomi. Fermeret ishin shtuar jashtezakonisht gjate LIB, kur prodhimi ne Evrope ishte nderprere. Do te ishte e paarsyeshme qe te rrinte ne te njejten madhesi, kur ne Evrope filloi prodhimi i mallrave bujqesore. Njerezit duhet te kalonin ne sektore te tjere qe te prodhonin mallra qe nevojiteshin.
Fakt eshte se gjate depresionit te madh, sipas shkollareve te majte , duhet te prisje qe njerezit mos te kishin fuqi blerese per te blere mjete te komsumit te perditshem. Por ne fakt ishin industrite e renda ato qe vuajten me teper dhe cuan me teper te papune neper rruge.

Sa per Ruzveltin, namin ka se nxorri SHBA nga depresioni i madh. Programet e tij shoqerore dhe programet per punet publike, thjesht merrnin para nga nje xhep( e atyre qe kishin)  per ti futur ne xhepin tjeter ( e atyre qe nuk kishin). Ky nuk eshte kapitalizem, por socializem! Teoria e pabarazise dhe e qeverise qe do te vendosi "drejtesine" eshte qesharake. Po te ishte ashtu imponohej rroga minimale 100$ ne ore per te gjithe dhe zgjidhej problemi. Por nje politike e tille do te sillte papunesi te madhe!

Programet e Ruzveletit, qe i kish filluar Huveri me pare, thjesht e zgjaten akoma me teper depresionin. Duke shkaterruar dritherat ( qe te krijohej kerkese e madhe ne treg) nderkohe qe njerezit vuanin urie e kaloi krizen Ruzvelti? Duke paguar fermeret qe te mos prodhojne asgje e kaloi krizen? Ne 1933 u therren 6 milione derra dhe U VARROSEN, qe te ngrihej cmimi i mishit! Politike e bukur per te ndihmuar te pangrenet!

Apo duke blere votat me punet qe hapte atje ku nuk nevojiteshin e kaloi krizen Ruzvelti? Nese neper librat shkollore permendet vetem Niksoni si manipulues votash, Ruzvelti ka qene pionieri i kesaj politike.
Papunesi u zvogelua ne 1941, kur ne fuqi hyri mobilizimi ushtarak. Ne forcat e armatosura kishin hyre 22% e fuqise punetore ekzistuese. Keshtu hiqet papunesia?
Gjate luftes njerezit i kishin xhepat plot me leke, ne kohen e Ruzveltit, por sepse kishte krijuar ky i fundit programe sociale, por sepse ishte E NDALUAR te blije makina, shtepi, mallra elektroshtepiake( prodhimi i tyre ishte ndaluar nga qeveria), deri dhe cokollata, sheqeri e benzina ishin me tollon!  Ky pra nuk eshte prosperitet!

Depresioni iku pas LIIB kur paqartesia qe kishin bizneset pas vdekjes se Ruzveltit. Gjate viteve te Ruzveltit, per cdo dollar qe investohej, nese nxirrje fitim, qeveria te merrte 75 cente si takse. Po te mos kishe fitim humbje 100%. Shumica e investitoreve preferuan ti mbajne parate neper banka! Te palevizura! Ky ishte Ruzvelti!

Kaq shkurt se nuk kam me teper kohe!

----------


## edspace

Toro, 

Me sa di unë, banka qëndrore (Federal Reserve) është bankë private e krijuar nga bosat e bankave më të mëdha private të asaj kohe. Qeveria i ka dhënë kësaj banke të drejtën për të printuar para dhe qeveria i paguan interes për paranë që vë në lëvizje. Me pak fjalë, kjo bankë qëndrore është një monopol dhe qeveria Amerikane nuk ka kontroll mbi të. Dmth sipas teje, shkaku për depresionin e madh ka qënë "Federal Reserve", një bankë private që shikon gjithnjë fitimin e saj. Nuk mund të kishe dhënë shembull më të mirë për të treguar se ku mund të arrijë fuqia e institucioneve private, sidomos kur mund të kontrollojë edhe vetë qeverinë. 

Sa për kuriozitet, Presidenti Kenedi miratoi një ligj që e zhvishte "Federal Reserve" nga fuqia dhe i rikthehu qeverisë të drejtën për të printuar paratë e saj, të garantuara me argjënd. Më duket se qeveria filloi të printonte paratë e saj, por pas vrasjes së Kenedit, i hoqën nga qarkullimi dhe ngeli që qarkullim vetëm paraja e bankës qëndrore.

Në lidhje me Ruzveltin, nuk kam lexuar ndonjëherë për ato që ke shkruar më lart. Unë di që ishte në zyrë për plot 12 vjet dhe konsiderohet si një nga presidentët më të mirë. Të majtët deshën të shfrytëzonin fuqinë e tij për të kthyer Amerikën në një vend socialist por ai arriti të gjente ekuilibrin midis kapitalizmit dhe socializmit, dhe nuk e lejoi ekonominë të shkonte drejt ekstremeve. 

Sa për "drejtësinë", unë nuk mendoj se socializmi është zgjidhja më e mirë e ekonomisë. Arsyeja pse unë e hapa këtë temë është se shoh padrejtësi si tek socializmi, ashtu edhe tek kapitalizmi. Sistemi i tanishëm i Amerikës më duket se është në skajin ekstrem të kapitalizmit, ku gati gjithçka është e mundur vetëm e vetëm që të dali paraja. Gjithashtu edhe të marrësh fitimin e njeriut punëtor e t'ia japësh dembelit nuk është e drejtë. Prandaj, jam i mendimit se qeveria duhet të ndërhyjë për të gjetur ekuilibrim e të mos lejojë këto padrejtësi. Por, që të ndodhi kjo, qeveria duhet të jetë plotësisht e pavarur nga interesat financiare të privatit.

----------


## ILovePejaa

Te sqarojmë se pari disa gjera:
Federal Reserve është banka qendrore e Amerikës dhe është krijuar nga Kongresi. Presidenti bene emërimin e kandidateve udhëheqëse te kësaj banke ndërsa është detyra e Senatit te miratoj kandidatet e presidentit për cilindo posti qe ekziston. Kongresi e kontrollon Federal Reserve, por nuk e financon. Banka jep para hua tek bankat tjera private, kontrollin interesin dhe gjera te tjera. 

Toro: Monopolet janë pjese e tregjeve te lira; kjo është fakt, dhe pyetja ime: A mendoni qe monopolet nëse ekzistojnë ne ekonomin e tregjeve te lira janë te dobishëm për shoqërinë apo individët  dhe duhet te lejohen te veprojnë te lira? Pse ose Pse jo? Wallmart akoma nuk ka arritur te ketë monopol ne treg, por ne te njëjtën kohe kemi bashkime te korporatave: para disa muajve K-Mart dhe Sears janë bashkuar vetëm për një qellim qe te luftojnë WallMart-in, dhe unë mendoj pas një kohe WallMart do te bashkohet me KMart-Sears dhe te krijojnë një kompani gjigante. Kush do te konkurron kundër kësaj kompani një dite? Te konkurrosh kundër kësaj kompanive është shume e paarsyeshme. Kompanite e shërbimeve telefonike si Sprint dhe NextTel jane bashkuar dhe shume te tjera. Oracle and PeopleSoft. Pyetja ime është: Çka është duke ndodhur me mom and pop stores? Pronaret e këtyre dyqaneve te vogla mund te them janë te klasës se mesme dhe korporata e mëdha janë duke i shkartuar bizneset e tyre sepse këta pronare nuk kane mundësi dhe mjete te konkurrojnë kundër këtyre korporatave. Pasi këto biznese te vogla falimentojnë, pronaret duhen te konkurrojnë për vende pune po ne këto kompani, dhe jam i sigurte se ne shume vende te Amerikës këto gjera janë duke ndodhur. Sa e kënaqure është kjo shtrese e popullsisë? Familjet e klasës se mesme janë duke u përpjekur shume qe te mbijetojnë ne këto dite. Te dy prindërit punojnë dhe prapë janë ne debt; shiko sa është shkalla e kursimeve te një familje mesatare, apo ne përgjithësi familjeve amerikane? Unë mendoj qe sistemi është duke krijuar shume shtresa te varfra dhe një shtrese shume te pasur. Për momentin unë mendoj qe problemi është tek qeveria dhe politikat e saj. 
Kapitalizmi i ka ciklet e ngritjes se zhvillimit dhe rënies se zhvillimit; John Keynes dhe Marx shkruan për këto cikle gjithashtu, dhe për ketë arsye qeveria duhet te ndërhy kur ekonomia është ne kulmin e zhvillimit, pra te risë interesat e huave, dhe kur ekonomia ngadalësohet te ule interesat e huave dhe taksat qe njerëzit te kenë para te shpenzojnë. Kohen e fundit Federal Reserve ka ngritur interesin e huave, dhe ka ngritur për .25 cent pothuajse çdo muaj, kështu ka ndodhur ne këto tre muajt e fundit. 

Pas LIIB, Kongresi krijoj Full Employment Act dhe ky hap i Kongresit dhe rrjedhoja e LIIB e nxjerrën Amerikën nga depresioni. 

Edspace: Tomas Xheferson gjithashtu thotë: That government is best which governs the lesat, dhe The democracy will cease to exist when you take away from those who are willing to work and give to those who would not." 
Unë jetoj ne right to work state, dhe te them te drejte sindikatat jo vetëm qe janë anti produktive, por gjithashtu e ngadalësojnë zhvillimin ekonomik; jane te lidhur me krimin e organizuar dhe korrupsioni është i lart. Vetëm kujtoje RFK dhe Jimmy Hoffa. Edi, unë, gjithashtu, mendoj qe me mire është qe ekonomia te kontrollon qeverinë sesa qeveria ekonomin sepse ne qofte se  ekonomia është e kontrolluar plotësisht nga qeveria, atëherë shtetet do te shfrytëzon ekonomin qe te krijojnë fuqi dhe imperalismin dhe kolonizimi do te ishte i pranishëm kudo, sikurse qe ndodhi ne shekullin XVIII, XIX, dhe ne fillim te shekullit XX. 

Kaq për sonte!

Unë mendoj qe diskutimi është duke përparuar mjaft mire.

Sinqerisht,
ILovePejaa

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

>>_Monopoli ... është problem ... që do rregullim të caktuar!_<<


¤ Veprime mashtruese në marketing
¤ Veprime kufizuese në tregti :
- refuzimi për furnizim
- sjellje ekskluzive 
- shitje të kufizuara dhe frenim të tregut 
- shpërdorim i pozitës dominuese
- refuzimi i blerësit apo i personit që do të bëhet blerës
- gjykimet dhe ligjet e jashtme(të huaja)
- furnizimi i jashtëm(i huaj)
- shkrirjet(bashkimet)  
etj.

¤ E çmimi social i monopolit ?
¤ E efikasiteti dhe *drejtësia* e veprimeve të atilla monopoliste ?

*...*

Pra,_është i nevojshëm dhe i domosdoshëm një rregullim i caktuar_ *!*

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Toro

> Toro, 
> 
> Me sa di unë, banka qëndrore (Federal Reserve) është bankë private e krijuar nga bosat e bankave më të mëdha private të asaj kohe. Qeveria i ka dhënë kësaj banke të drejtën për të printuar para dhe qeveria i paguan interes për paranë që vë në lëvizje. Me pak fjalë, kjo bankë qëndrore është një monopol dhe qeveria Amerikane nuk ka kontroll mbi të. Dmth sipas teje, shkaku për depresionin e madh ka qënë "Federal Reserve", një bankë private që shikon gjithnjë fitimin e saj. Nuk mund të kishe dhënë shembull më të mirë për të treguar se ku mund të arrijë fuqia e institucioneve private, sidomos kur mund të kontrollojë edhe vetë qeverinë. 
> 
> Sa për kuriozitet, Presidenti Kenedi miratoi një ligj që e zhvishte "Federal Reserve" nga fuqia dhe i rikthehu qeverisë të drejtën për të printuar paratë e saj, të garantuara me argjënd. Më duket se qeveria filloi të printonte paratë e saj, por pas vrasjes së Kenedit, i hoqën nga qarkullimi dhe ngeli që qarkullim vetëm paraja e bankës qëndrore.
> 
> Në lidhje me Ruzveltin, nuk kam lexuar ndonjëherë për ato që ke shkruar më lart. Unë di që ishte në zyrë për plot 12 vjet dhe konsiderohet si një nga presidentët më të mirë. Të majtët deshën të shfrytëzonin fuqinë e tij për të kthyer Amerikën në një vend socialist por ai arriti të gjente ekuilibrin midis kapitalizmit dhe socializmit, dhe nuk e lejoi ekonominë të shkonte drejt ekstremeve. 
> 
> Sa për "drejtësinë", unë nuk mendoj se socializmi është zgjidhja më e mirë e ekonomisë. Arsyeja pse unë e hapa këtë temë është se shoh padrejtësi si tek socializmi, ashtu edhe tek kapitalizmi. Sistemi i tanishëm i Amerikës më duket se është në skajin ekstrem të kapitalizmit, ku gati gjithçka është e mundur vetëm e vetëm që të dali paraja. Gjithashtu edhe të marrësh fitimin e njeriut punëtor e t'ia japësh dembelit nuk është e drejtë. Prandaj, jam i mendimit se qeveria duhet të ndërhyjë për të gjetur ekuilibrim e të mos lejojë këto padrejtësi. Por, që të ndodhi kjo, qeveria duhet të jetë plotësisht e pavarur nga interesat financiare të privatit.


Federal Reserve eshte institucion i qeverise amerikane dhe jo privat sic thua ti. I Love Peja te ka dhene nje pergjigje te sakte persa i perket Federal Reserve.
Une thashe qe Federal Reserve shkaktoi renien e burses, jo depresion. Depresioni eshte nje proces shume me i nderlikuar dhe nderhyrja e Federal Reserve ishte nje nga faktoret e shumte, por jo i vetmi.

Per Ruzveltin, cfare kam shkruar me siper eshte e vertete. Megjithate eshte shume pak. Nuk permenda as futjen e SHBA ne LIIB, qe u be per shkak te Ruzveltit, nuk permenda as manipulimet qe donte ti bente ( dhe i beri) Gjykates Supreme, nuk permenda as lenien e Evropes Lindore ne dore te Stalinit, as naivitetin e tij ne lidhje me Stalinin etj. Mire eshte te lexosh dhe literature jashteshkollore. Natyrisht ne librat e shkollave te gjithe punonjesit zyrtare djersiten e rropaten per te miren e popullit ( me parate e te tjereve kuptohet). Realiteti eshte ndryshe vec. Ne ekonomi Ruzvelti vecse e vonoi periudhen e rimekembjes me nderhyrjet e veta. Duke rritur taksat dhe duke i perdorur per pune publike, thjesht hoqi nje sasi te mjaftueshme kapitali nga sektori privat dhe i investoi atje ku gjithmone investon nje politikan, ne gjera jo produktive , por qe japin vota. Ruzvelti rriti shtetin federal dhe zvogeloi te drejtat e shteteve dhe te individeve. E di ti qe ne kohen e Ruzveltit, Gjyqi Suprem i SHBA, ne ceshtjen Wickard v. Filburn (1942), gjykatesi i emeruar nga Ruzvelti, vendosi qe nje fermer qe rrit drithe per perdorim vetjak, ne token e tij, me parate e tij dhe djersen e tij, per ta perdorur per veten e tij, nderhyn ne "interstate commerce"!!!! dhe eshte subjekt i rregullave dhe sanksioneve federale! Sipas fjaleve te gjyqit "drithi qe rritet nga privatet per perdorim vetjak furnizon nevojat e njeriut qe e mbolli, i cili ne cdo rast tjeter do ta kishte blere ne treg te hapur. Pra ne konkurron me drithin ne treg, pra nderhyn ne "tregtine ndershteterore" dhe eshte subjekt i rregullave shteterore!"  Kjo eshte demokracia dhe kapitalizmi i tregut te lire qe enderronte Ruzvelti?


Natyrisht i nderuar zoteri, kapitalizmi nuk eshte perfekt. Por duhet ta dish ama se SHBA nuk eshte ai qe konsideron ti kapitalizem ekstrem. Ka qene dikur. Sot jo. Sot eshte qeveria federale ajo qe vendos rregulla dhe sanksione, duke denuar nepermjet taksimeve te jashtezakonshme dhe gjobave biznesmenet. Kapitalizmin human vec, nuk e beri as qeveria me "minimum wage" 5.75$ ne ore, as me "welfare programs" ku dembelet dhe sarhoshet ( flas per boom-in e Welfare te viteve '70 -'80) duke taksuar te tjeret qe u binte bretku gjithe diten. Kapitalizmin human e bene vete kapitalistet, e beri Fordi qe futi 8 oreshin ne dite dhe 40 oreshin ne jave, e beri Karnegi qe ngriti nivelin e jeteses se amerikaneve duke iu ofruar mallra te lire, e beri Rokfeleri e te tjere qe nxorren fitime e bene pasuri jo duke marre hua e borxhe  nga qeveria federale, por duke u ofruar njerezve nje standart me te larte jetese.

----------


## Toro

> Toro: Monopolet janë pjese e tregjeve te lira; kjo është fakt, dhe pyetja ime: A mendoni qe monopolet nëse ekzistojnë ne ekonomin e tregjeve te lira janë te dobishëm për shoqërinë apo individët  dhe duhet te lejohen te veprojnë te lira? Pse ose Pse jo? Wallmart akoma nuk ka arritur te ketë monopol ne treg, por ne te njëjtën kohe kemi bashkime te korporatave: para disa muajve K-Mart dhe Sears janë bashkuar vetëm për një qellim qe te luftojnë WallMart-in, dhe unë mendoj pas një kohe WallMart do te bashkohet me KMart-Sears dhe te krijojnë një kompani gjigante. Kush do te konkurron kundër kësaj kompani një dite? Te konkurrosh kundër kësaj kompanive është shume e paarsyeshme. Kompanite e shërbimeve telefonike si Sprint dhe NextTel jane bashkuar dhe shume te tjera. Oracle and PeopleSoft. Pyetja ime është: Çka është duke ndodhur me mom and pop stores? Pronaret e këtyre dyqaneve te vogla mund te them janë te klasës se mesme dhe korporata e mëdha janë duke i shkartuar bizneset e tyre sepse këta pronare nuk kane mundësi dhe mjete te konkurrojnë kundër këtyre korporatave. Pasi këto biznese te vogla falimentojnë, pronaret duhen te konkurrojnë për vende pune po ne këto kompani, dhe jam i sigurte se ne shume vende te Amerikës këto gjera janë duke ndodhur. Sa e kënaqure është kjo shtrese e popullsisë? Familjet e klasës se mesme janë duke u përpjekur shume qe te mbijetojnë ne këto dite. Te dy prindërit punojnë dhe prapë janë ne debt; shiko sa është shkalla e kursimeve te një familje mesatare, apo ne përgjithësi familjeve amerikane? Unë mendoj qe sistemi është duke krijuar shume shtresa te varfra dhe një shtrese shume te pasur. Për momentin unë mendoj qe problemi është tek qeveria dhe politikat e saj. 
> Kapitalizmi i ka ciklet e ngritjes se zhvillimit dhe rënies se zhvillimit; John Keynes dhe Marx shkruan për këto cikle gjithashtu, dhe për ketë arsye qeveria duhet te ndërhy kur ekonomia është ne kulmin e zhvillimit, pra te risë interesat e huave, dhe kur ekonomia ngadalësohet te ule interesat e huave dhe taksat qe njerëzit te kenë para te shpenzojnë. Kohen e fundit Federal Reserve ka ngritur interesin e huave, dhe ka ngritur për .25 cent pothuajse çdo muaj, kështu ka ndodhur ne këto tre muajt e fundit. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinqerisht,
> ILovePejaa


ILP,

Monopolet jane pjese e kapitalizmit dhe te tregut te lire. Mund te them se ne nje ekonomi te shendetshme dhe me qeveri qe nuk nderhyn, monopolet jane fenomene te perkohshme. Dhe njekohesisht, deri me sot, ne 200 vjet te historise ekonomike ne SHBA nuk ekziston asnje kompani e cila ka qene monopol qofte dhe per shume pak kohe te jete sjelle ashtu sic imagjinojme ne kompanine klasike monopol. Pra kur te kete tregun te gjithin te vetin, te uli prodhimin dhe te rrisi artificialisht cmimet. Deri me sot, nuk ka asnje shembull aktual. Dhe keto fakte nuk jane te miat, por te ekonomisteve te majte antitrust, qe kane bere studime ne lidhje me temen dhe akoma nuk kane gjendur nje shembull te vetem!

Merr shembull kompanine ALCOA , e cila ra viktime e ligjit Sherman. Kjo kompani ka qene dikur me te gjithe kuptimin e fjales monopol, ishte e vetmja prodhuese e aluminit ne SHBA. Megjithate ajo kurre nuk u soll si monopol sa kohe ishte e vetmja ne treg. As prodhimin nuk e uli , por kenaqte kerkesat e te gjithe konsumatoreve, as cmimet i ngrit, por perkundrazi i uli. E megjithate Gjyqi Suprem i SHBA e gjeti ne kundershtim me Aktin Sherman! Absurditet!

Per mua personalisht monopoli nuk eshte dicka pozitive. Dihet qe konkurrenca e con ekonomine perpara. Por ama eshte e pamundur per nje burokrat, politikan, nje gjykates apo nje avokat te vendosin se sa kompani duhet te ekzistojne ne nje sektor te caktuar te ekonomise. Kete duhet ta vendosi tregu, jo qeveria. Aq me teper qe sot jemi ne epoken e globalizmit. Dhe ne globalizem, vertet korporatat e medha kane mundesi te shkojne ne shtete te tjera ku ka krahe me te lire pune, tatime me te ulta etj, por mos harro se e njejta gje ndodh dhe me korporata te tjera joamerikane. Ashtu si Fordi psh hapi uzina ne Kine e Indi, mund te te vije kinezi te hapi ne SHBA....Prit se ne 2007 te hyjne ne SHBA makinat kineze....Te shohesh atehere sa do bjeri cmimi i makinave amerikane!

Sa per Walmart, eshte nje kompani qe po rritet jashte mase. Natyrisht nje rritje e jashtezakonshme ka dhe shpenzime te jashtezakonshme. Vetem per transportim dhe furnizim te dyqaneve te tij Walmarti perdor nje flote kamionash me te madhe se ushtria amerikane ne Irak!!!!! Do perhapet sa do perhapet dhe pastaj do te shembet nen peshen e vet dhe nen konkurrencen. Problemi nuk eshte po apo jo, por se kur do te ndodhe kjo gje. Si thua ti, meqe Walmarti deri me sot nuk po shkel ligjin ( faktikisht zbaton ligjet aktuale), por po rritet e po behet monopol, do te duhet te nderhyje qeveria qe ta ndaloje? Pra me nje fjale qeveria duhet te marri anen e atyre qe nuk jane te zotet ti ofrojne konsumatorit ate qe i ofron Walmarti? Nese bizneset e mesme dhe te vogla nuk gjejne menyren te rrisin rendimentin dhe te ulin cmimet (pra te bejne ate qe beri Walmart) perse duhet qe qeveria te nderhyje ne favor te tyre?  Cdo looser dhe joproduktiv duhet ta nxjerri qeveria nga bataku? Mos harro ILP se dhe Walmarti ka qene dikur nje mom and pop store, qe nepermjet sherbimit, rendimentit dhe punes arriti aty ku eshte sot, nje korporate gjigande. 
Kam punuar vete per 7 vjet ne nje kompani te tipit Walmart( jo ne SHBA, ne Greqi). Kur e nisa punen atje kishte vetem 7 dyqane, kur ika qe andej dhe erdha ne SHBA e lashe me 50, sot ka mbi 120 dyqane. E nderkohe qe te tjere si kjo kompani punonin pa sistem, pa rendiment, aty ku punoja une na dilte bretku dhe i rrinim ne koke punes, nderkohe qe ne kompanite e tjera abuzonin me fitimet e nxjerra. Disa falimentuan, disa ngelen te vegjel. Ti thua per hir te "problemeve sociale" qe mund te krijoheshin, duhet te nderhynte qeveria qe te tilla kompani te ekzistonin akoma?

Sa per shtresat e "varfera" dhe te pasura qe thua, e di ti qe 60% e te varferve ne SHBA kane shtepine e tyre, 75% kane nje automobil, ndersa 90% e tyre kane TV dhe VCR? Cilin quan te varfer ti dhe me cfare kriteresh?
Shkalla e kursimeve ne nje familje mesatare? Kursejne ata qe jane te pasigurte per te ardhmen, kursejne ata qe NUK KANE! Ke pare ndonji te pasur ti te flase per kursime per sa i perket nivelit te jeteses? JO! Pra njerezit nuk kursejne , jo se nuk kane leke, por e ndiejne veten te sigurt per te ardhmen. Fakti qe sot ne SHBA ke rekord pronesi shtepish, gati 70% e popullsise, gje qe nuk ka ndodhur asnjehere me pare ne historine e SHBA, te duket se ka shume njerez te varfer ty? Cili eshte kriteri yt i varferise?
Me fal ILP, por po te kishin gjithe njerezit nga 1-2 milione $ neper banka, nuk do te punonte njeri!

Gjithe te mirat
Toro

----------


## rudo

> Kur njerëzit janë te papune për një periudhe deri d.m.th sa tregjet te korrektojnë veten e tyre, atëherë te gjithë mund te jemi te vdekur siç thotë John Keynes.


"in the long-run we are all dead" tha Keynes ne pergjigje te kritikave ndaj teorive te tij ekonomike.

----------


## edspace

ILovePeja dhe Toro:
Nga vetë emri, "Federal Reserve" duket si një bankë shtetërore, por edhe vetë faqja zyrtare e Federal Reserve, e pranon që nuk është institucion shtetëror. 
http://www.federalreserve.gov/genera...qfrbanks.htm#6




> *Are the Federal Reserve Banks private companies?*
> The Federal Reserve Banks, created by an act of Congress in 1913, are operated in the public interest rather than for profit or to benefit any private group.
> 
> Commercial banks that are members of the Federal Reserve System hold stock in the Reserve Bank in their region, but they do not exercise control over the Reserve Bank or the Federal Reserve System. Holding stock in a regional Reserve Bank does not carry with it the kind of control and financial interest that holding publicly traded stock affords, and the stock may not be sold or traded.  Member banks do, however, receive a fixed 6 percent dividend annually on their stock and elect six of the nine members of the Reserve Bank's board of directors.
> 
> Although they are set up like private corporations and member banks hold their stock, the Federal Reserve Banks owe their existence to an act of Congress and have a mandate to serve the public. Therefore, they are not really "private" companies, but rather are "owned" by the citizens of the United States.
> 
> *How do Federal Reserve Banks differ from commercial banks?*
> Federal Reserve Banks are the fiscal agents for the U.S. Treasury, which means that they are the federal government's bank. The Reserve Banks offer many services to financial institutions, which makes them bankers' banks.
> ...


Përsë vallë fjala "owned" është në thonjza? "Federal reserve" është ndërtuar si një korporatë, dhe dihet fare mirë se korporata zotërohet nga aksionistët, apo jo? Në këtë rast aksionistët janë banka të tjera, që edhe pse nuk mund të kontrollojnë vendimet e bordit drejtues, ato zotërojnë aksione të "Federal Reserve", aksione që sjellin 6% fitime çdo vit dhe për më tepër nuk taksohen nga qeveria. 

Toro, hidhi një sy google për "Federal Reserve Conspiracy" dhe do gjesh plot materiale që nuk gjenden në librat e shkollës. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Critici...ederal_Reserve

Mund të futemi më thellë në "Federal Reserve" por do dilnim nga tema. E rëndësishme është që "Federal Reserve" nuk është institucion shtetëror dhe qeveria pothuajse nuk ka kontroll fare mbi të, aq kontroll sa ka mbi gjykatën e lartë.

-------------------

ILovePeja, 




> That government is best which governs the lesat, dhe The democracy will cease to exist when you take away from those who are willing to work and give to those who would not."


Siç e përmënda më lart, Xhefersoni ishte babai i të drejtave dhe në listën e tij ishte dhe e drejta për mbrojtjen nga korporatat e monopolet. Citimin që ke sjellë, unë e interpretoj që qeveria duhet të ketë kontroll minimal mbi individin. Korporatat, edhe pse zakonisht gëzojnë të drejtat e një individi, nuk janë njerëz me frymë por institucione private, prandaj nuk përfshihen në atë që ka thënë Xhefersoni. Edhe pjesa e dytë "those who are willing to work..." është mëse e vërtetë. "those who are willing to work" mund të jenë njerëzit e thjeshtë dhe "those who would not" mund të jenë bosat e korporatave, aksionistët, e milionierë të tjerë. 


--------------

Në lidhje me Monopolet:

Një nga faktorët që ndihmon në formmimin e monopoleve është kostoja e lartë për t'u futur në industri. Në rastin e Walmart, një biznes i vogël familjar mund të ketë kosto të ulët për të hapur biznesin por nuk mund të konkurojë me Walmart sepse mallrat e shitur do jenë prodhuar në Amerikë dhe dihet fare mirë që mallrat e vendit kanë kosto të lartë prodhimi. 

Pra, e vetmja mënyrë për të konkuruar me Walmart, është nqs mallrat importohen nga jashtë, sigurisht nga Kina, India, Pakistani, Indonezia, e vende të tjera që kanë fuqi punëtore të lirë. Ky kusht për të bëre fitim sigurisht që eliminon të gjitha bizneset e vogla, apo jo? 

E vetmja mundësi për të konkuruar me Walmart është nqs kopjon modelin e tij, pra të importosh mallra të lira nga fabrikat kineze, e t'i shesësh në Amerikë. Sa korporata kanë kapital të mjaftueshëm për të investuar në një binjak të Walmart? Shumë pak, për të mos thënë asnjë. Për aq kohë sa hyrja e lirë e konkurentëve është kaq e vështirë, atëherë Walmart, me qëllim apo pa qëllim është kthyer në monopol.


Toro,

Për Ruzveltin e kishe mirë me kritikat ekonomike, por e prishe kur u fute tek lufta e dytë botërore, Stalini, etj që nuk kanë lidhje fare me ekonominë. 

Do përgjigjem më vonë për kapitalizmin human dhe atë ekstrem. Na duhet të diskutojmë edhe për globalizmin.

----------


## mateo

ore po bjeni shkurt fed reserve eshte e pavarur se si i  administron ceshtjet monetare, por eshte e detyruar ti raportoje kongresit ne lidhje me ekonomine, pra kur A, Greespan flet te gjithe mbajne vesh. juve jeni futur thelle ne ekonomine amerikane por pa theksuar asgje per ekonomine tone, se si dirigjohet, cfare roli luan banka jone qendrore, infalcioni, papunesia, eksport importi, faktoret qe ndikojne ne ritjen e ekonomise se shtetit tone, apo ngaqe gjithcka ne Shqiperi eshte absurde, ekonomia jone eshte Ekonomi e zese, sistemi bankar eshte pertoke fare, lind pyetja po cfare ekonomie eshte ajo e jona qe pjesen me te madhe te saj e perbejne emigranet. Duket si puna e asaj kasolles me kashte qe thjesht ja terheq njeren kembe te saj dhe gjithe kasollja shembet, perdhe. keto gjera duhet te prokupojne ju ekonomistave te ardhshem. lereni ekonomine amerikane se kane ekonomistin e shekullit (Greespan) qe merret me ate pune.

----------


## Toro

Edspace,
As ILP as une nuk thame qe Federal Reserve eshte shteterore. Eshte e themeluar nga qeveria ( nga Kongresi). Dhe si institucion Federal Reserve nuk zoteron asgje. Thjesht kontrollon rrjedhen e parave ne bankat themeluese te saj. Kontrollon inflacionin dhe sasine e duhur te monedhave qe duhen shtypur qe te mbahet inflacioni ne ballance ne baze te pasurise qe eshte krijuar.
Parimi i vjeter qe aq sa ke sasi ari te depozituar, aq para do te shtypesh nuk mund te ekzistoje me. Fare thjesht sepse niveli ekonomik i nje shteti rritet disa here me shpejt sesa sasia e arit qe mund te prodhohet per ta balancuar.  Psh. rezerva e arit e Hollandes e cila eshte 777.5 tone ar, nuk do te thote se Hollanda ka ekonomi me te forte se Japonia , e cila ka nje rezerve ari 765 tone pothuajse.  Ritmi i prodhimit te arit vjen e ulet nga viti ne vit.  Ritmi i zhvillimit ekonomik boteror eshte ne rritje.Kjo nuk do te thote qe ekonomite e shteteve duhet te rrine ne vend numero, derisa te gjendet sasia  e arit qe do te mund te balancoje financimin per rritjen e ekonomise. Pra sot shtetet nuk perdorin me arin si standart, por vete ekonomite e tyre. Kjo eshte dhe baza e dyshimit te simpatizanteve te teorive te konspiracionit. Qe ngritja e nivelit ekonomik nuk eshte e balancuar me ne sasine e arit qe ka nje shtet, por ne kreditin qe ka ekonomia e tij.

P.S.

Cfare ka thene Xhefersoni per pushtetin federal gjyqesor ne SHBA:
" Po punon si graviteti, naten dhe diten, duke fituar pak sot e pak neser dhe duke e avancuar hapin e tij te heshtur si hajdut , pertej fushes se juridiksionit te tij, derisa te ti uzurpoje te gjitha te drejtat nga Shtetet dhe qeveria te konsolidohet ne nje te vetme"
Midis te tjerash, Tomas Xheferson, mbeshteste te drejten e shkeputjes te Shteteve nga Unioni, mbeshteste nenin e dyte te Kushtetutes per arme mbajtjen etj. Keshtu pra me duket pak e cuditshme qe te mbeshteti nderhyrjen e qeverise ne ekonomi. Ai mund te kete qene kunder monopoleve ne parim, por kurresesi nuk e besaj te kete shprehur dicka te tille "qe qeveria duhet te nxjerre ligje per ti eliminuar".

----------


## edspace

Toro, 

E mira e forumit është se lejon citimet:



> Federal Reserve eshte institucion i qeverise amerikane dhe jo privat sic thua ti.


Dmth e pranon që nuk është shtetërore, por në të njëjtën kohë e mohon që është private. Nejse, nuk kam ç'të shtoj më shumë për bankën qëndrore se ç'kam thënë më parë. 

-----------------------------

Për mendimet e Xheferson në lidhje me monopolet, mund të lexosh këto materiale: http://www.thomhartmann.com/jefferson.shtml
http://etext.virginia.edu/jefferson/...s/jeff0950.htm

Aty ke citime nga letrat e Xhefersonit që e bëjnë të qartë se ëndrra e tij ka qënë liri për individin dhe kontroll të plotë të institucioneve.

-----------------------------


Mqns e nisëm me Walmart, 

Çfarë do ndodhte me ekonominë Amerikane nëse Kina apo India për çfarëdo arsye nuk do furnizonin magazinat e Walmart? A mund të imagjinosh dot sa e varur është ekonomia Amerikane mbi mallrat e lira që prodhohen në vende të huaja, vende që sot janë e nesër mund të mos jenë. Atëherë përse qeveria nuk ndërhyn kur këto korporata Amerikane mbyllin fabrika në Amerikë e i hapin në vende të huaja? Një fabrikë vendase ofron vende pune dhe siguri prodhimi për të ardhmen. 

Ku është humanizmi kapitalist kur korporatat shfrytëzojnë qeveritë e korruptuara që s'kanë asnjë standard për pagat, për të drejtat e njeriut, për kushtet e punës, për mbrojtjen e ambjentit? Përse nuk shikon më etiketën "Made in the U.S.A" në dyqane? Dikur mallrat ishin me cilësi shumë herë më të lartë e korporatat përsëri bënin fitime. Tani cilësia e prodhimeve është nga më të ultat por fitimi është shumëfishuar disa herë. Këto janë efektet e globalizmit, globalizëm i lindur nga kapitalizmi, që sipas teje na qënka humanitar. Me sa duket, qeveritë nuk shikojnë të mirën e shtetasve të tyre, por janë në garë të shfrytëzojnë gjithë globin. Neoliberalët mendojnë se po nuk u futën kompanitë Amerikane të parat, do futen kompanitë Evropiane e Ruse.

----------

